# ** Impact Soundworks' Biggest Sale Ever Ends TODAY!



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 17, 2015)

Ho Ho Ho, Happy Holidays from Impact Soundworks! Welcome to our BIGGEST sale ever, with fantastic savings of *up to 50% off* ALL instruments and *bundles too!

Complete My Bundle

NEW OFFER! *Already own some of our instruments? Now you can upgrade to full bundles, such as Shreddage Rock Band, the Hybrid Scoring Bundle, Orchestral Bundle, or even the http://impactsoundworks.com/products/bundles/impact-everything-bundle/ (Impact Everything) Bundle, at an *even deeper discount*!

For example:

*YOU OWN*: Juggernaut + Celestia
*YOU WANT*: Hybrid Scoring Bundle (adds ReForged, Resonance, and Curio), list price: $249
*YOUR PRICE*: $119

To get started, just *email us* with the subject 'Complete My Bundle' and tell us (1) what bundle you want, and (2) what products you already own. We'll create your custom coupon for a no-brainer upgrade!

*Featured Deals*

*Juggernaut: Cinematic Electronic Scoring Tools*
$149 -> *$89* (Kontakt Player Compatible!)

*Shreddage 2: Absolute Electric Guitar*
$139 -> *$89* (Kontakt Player Compatible!)

*Orchestral Scoring Bundle*
$658 -> *$399* - Includes Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion, Pearl & Bravura!

*Complete World Bundle*
$299 -> *$165* - Includes Plectra Series 1-4, Koto + Sitar Nation!

*Shreddage Drums*
$119 -> *$89* (Kontakt Player Compatible!)

*Pearl Concert Grand*
$119 -> *$89* (Kontakt Player Compatible!)

...and MANY MORE! *Shop all deals here!*





*Rhapsody Orchestral Colors Is Here!*

Following up our critically-acclaimed Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion, we've just released *Rhapsody Orchestral Colors*: an all-in-one symphonic tool that makes it easier than ever to create lush, fully-voiced chords and textures with strings, brass, winds, and choir. Recorded in the same focused, neutral hall as Rhapsody Perc, the library is equally suited for rapid film/TV/game scoring, classical mockups, epic cues and everything in between.

Using the chord maker technology developed for our Bravura Scoring Brass library, *Rhapsody Orchestral Colors* allows you to perform ensemble chords with just a single key press - but unlike many other 'pre-baked' orchestral texture/phrase libraries, we've recorded each ensemble separately for full control. You can mix and match any of the 11 recorded ensembles in a single patch, with each one performing a different chord OR voicing, plus unique mic mixing + routing!

*FEATURES*
* 30,000+ orchestral samples across 3 mic positions
* 11 instrument ensembles recorded separately for full control
* Strings: Basses, Celli, Violins/Viola
* Brass: Tuba, Trombones, Horns, Trumpets
* Winds: Bassoons/Contra, flute/oboe/clarinet
* Choirs: Men, Women & FX
* Sustains, staccato, staccatissimo, tenuto & scripted legato
* Custom orchestrator engine for instant chord gratification
* Make your own chords + performance mapping
* Two octaves of bonus unison samples per ensemble

*DEMOS*






*WALKTHROUGH & OVERVIEW*


*PRICING & AVAILABILITY
Rhapsody Orchestral Colors* is available now for Kontakt 5.3+ (full version) for *$149*, but we have TWO special offers available...

1. Owners of Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion will find a coupon for *$50 off* in their *http://account.impactsoundworks.com (user area)*!

2. Through the end of our sale, if you spend *$299+* in an order, we will send you a voucher to get Orchestral Colors... *for FREE*. Yes, you read that right!

*Spend $299+ during the sale and get Rhapsody Orchestral Colors for FREE!*

Happy Holidays from Impact Soundworks! :D


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Dec 17, 2015)

I'll just say $149 is a pretty freakin good price for Orchestral Colors. It's hard to find orchestral libraries with legatos, multiple mic positions, and chord patches for that kind of money.

For me, the library really shines when just playing on those full unison patches and coming coming up with musical ideas/sketches. However it's also great for splitting up into individual instrument patches and fleshing those ideas out!


----------



## neblix (Dec 17, 2015)

Jellycrackers said:


> It's hard to find orchestral libraries with legatos, multiple mic positions, and chord patches for that kind of money.



Because of the time-consuming (and thus, money-consuming) nature of recording legato transitions, opting for approximating the sound with a scripting algorithm allowed us to keep the price point lower, while still maintaining smooth flow between notes.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello Mr Aversa,

While this is not currently related to this promotion, I'm sure you don't mind that this gets bumped up. 

I realized on you page that you had Jake Kaufman testimonial on your site and what immediately came to my mind is an SNES-style soundset/instrument I understood you were going to release? Is it still coming or have you abandoned the idea completely.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh yes... the reason it has taken longer is because we've dramatically expanded the concept. Now, not only do we have a massive library of authentic SNES-style samples (created using the same old-school cutting, looping, downsampling, and compression techniques) but ALSO authentic recordings of NES, Gameboy, Commodore 64, and Sega Genesis consoles... all done using actual MIDI cartridges and with deep waveform sampling. Percussion too. It's going to be the colossus of chiptune instruments!


----------



## evilantal (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks great!

Are the voicings automatable by keyswitching or midi CC? If I want to play a major chord and then a major 7th chord in succession for example.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 18, 2015)

Currently you can't select those via MIDI CC or keyswitch, though you CAN assign different ones to different ranges of the keyboard. However we can definitely add this as a feature in a free patch - January!


----------



## Kuusniemi (Dec 18, 2015)

Gosh darnit... Just when I've already blown my christmas budget... :/


----------



## playz123 (Dec 18, 2015)

Dear Andrew,
I respectfully request that you not allow Brad Jerkins to do any more demos for your products. Every time he adds a demo, I then immediately feel the urge to run out and buy the product, and deplete my moderate bank account even further.  Resistance is futile!
(And I must also add...the other demos...your included, are great too!).

But seriously, I was very impressed after I watched your walk-thorough, and think you've taken 'chord-based' libraries to a whole new level. Even the programming is quite impressive. Will definitely purchase this sometime before Christmas. More presents for me! Yea!


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 18, 2015)

Can this be played as single notes, or is it chords and unisons only?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 18, 2015)

I apologize if I didn't make that clear in the description + video; the 'unison' patches ARE indeed single notes. Each ensemble has 2 octaves of them. You can play these in one of two modes: Natural or Zone. In Natural mode, the instruments are triggered in their natural range. So Basses would trigger on (IIRC) C1-C3, while tuba is C2-C4, horns C3-C5... etc. This way if you play a large chord you get a natural split between the different sections based on their most common range.

In Zone mode, the keyboard is split into 3 zones and you can assign instruments to each zone however you'd like. So in one zone you could have tuba + cello, in the next winds, and the third violins.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 18, 2015)

zircon_st said:


> I apologize if I didn't make that clear in the description + video; the 'unison' patches ARE indeed single notes. Each ensemble has 2 octaves of them. You can play these in one of two modes: Natural or Zone. In Natural mode, the instruments are triggered in their natural range. So Basses would trigger on (IIRC) C1-C3, while tuba is C2-C4, horns C3-C5... etc. This way if you play a large chord you get a natural split between the different sections based on their most common range.
> 
> In Zone mode, the keyboard is split into 3 zones and you can assign instruments to each zone however you'd like. So in one zone you could have tuba + cello, in the next winds, and the third violins.


Okey doke, thanks!


----------



## Maestro77 (Dec 18, 2015)

There's are also a folder of Split patches if you just want each instrument individually (trumpets, trombones, horns, tuba, vln/vla, celli, basses, bassoons, hi winds, men's choir and women's choir).


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 18, 2015)

Maestro77 said:


> There's are also a folder of Split patches if you just want each instrument individually (trumpets, trombones, horns, tuba, vln/vla, celli, basses, bassoons, hi winds, men's choir and women's choir).



Thanks, I would definitely want those.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 20, 2015)

How long does the sale last?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 20, 2015)

December 30th!


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 20, 2015)

zircon_st said:


> December 30th!


Thanks!


----------



## procreative (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello Andrew, a few questions:

1. Are these scripted chords using regular single note samples?

If so would there be any chance of a MIDI drag/drop function (similar to Sonokinetic Capriccio). I could see this as a very useful sketching tool which could be then used with other libraries for either replacement or augmentation.

2. How many RRs on the short articulations and how many dynamic layers on long articulations?

3. What are the section sizes?

PS How the hell have you recorded all this material for this price point? Or is it re-purposed material from other libraries or have you faked some of the articulations (Legato excepted which I presume uses a SIPS type script)?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 20, 2015)

1. Yes, the chords are created from single note samples. Each ensemble has custom voicings for each chord type. For example, high strings playing a C2 (major) use a different voicing than tuba.

MIDI drag and drop function - this isn't currently available but we can look into it for an update.

2. 3x RR for shorts, 2x for sustain. There is also an Extra RR function that transposes adjacent zones (which are chromatic) at random for extra RRs. 3x dynamics for all articulations.

3. I'll get back to you on this - technically on vacation right now, so I don't have my notes - but the sections are on the smaller side.

4. This is indeed all-new material, not repurposed or licensed. The library was probably our biggest investment yet in terms of recording + editing. There are a TON of recordings and it is definitely a great value. At the same time, it is not meant to be a replacement for dedicated sectional orchestral libraries like our Bravura Scoring Brass, which feature more depth for specific instruments/ensembles (more range, articulations, etc.) So the pricing reflects that focus on 'broad strokes' - colors, textures, and an 'all-in-one' design over exhausting sampling of individual sections. Also, not having to pay for Kontakt licensing helps!


----------



## rgarber (Dec 20, 2015)

I have two questions, the first, is the $149 the regular price or is it a sale price? The second, is this a good orchestral library to use for pop music? Thx! - Rich


----------



## procreative (Dec 21, 2015)

zircon_st said:


> 1. MIDI drag and drop function - this isn't currently available but we can look into it for an update.



Thanks for the reply, it does not overly bother me that the section size is smaller. However a way to repurpose the chords with supplemental libraries would be excellent. Thats why I think some kind of Midi export or external control would be superb.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 21, 2015)

rgarber said:


> I have two questions, the first, is the $149 the regular price or is it a sale price? The second, is this a good orchestral library to use for pop music? Thx! - Rich



This is the regular price, and owners of Rhapsody Percussion can get it for a $50 off crossgrade. However the deal where you can get the library for free w/ orders of $299 is temporary!

I do think this would be a great library for pop. Since the section sizes are smaller and the sound of the library is on the dry & malleable side, it lends itself well to blending.


----------



## rgarber (Dec 21, 2015)

zircon_st said:


> This is the regular price, and owners of Rhapsody Percussion can get it for a $50 off crossgrade. However the deal where you can get the library for free w/ orders of $299 is temporary!
> 
> I do think this would be a great library for pop. Since the section sizes are smaller and the sound of the library is on the dry & malleable side, it lends itself well to blending.



Cool! I have the Rhapsody Perc and looking forward to getting a copy of the Orch for my pop stuff. Thanks. - Rich


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 23, 2015)

*Complete My Bundle

NEW OFFER! *Already own some of our instruments? Now you can upgrade to full bundles, such as Shreddage Rock Band, the Hybrid Scoring Bundle, Orchestral Bundle, or even the http://impactsoundworks.com/products/bundles/impact-everything-bundle/ (Impact Everything) Bundle, at an *even deeper discount*!

For example:

*YOU OWN*: Juggernaut + Celestia
*YOU WANT*: Hybrid Scoring Bundle (adds ReForged, Resonance, and Curio), list price: $249
*YOUR PRICE*: $119

To get started, just *email us* with the subject 'Complete My Bundle' and tell us (1) what bundle you want, and (2) what products you already own. We'll create your custom coupon for a no-brainer upgrade!


----------



## trotamusicos (Dec 29, 2015)

Someone has bought Colors and may give their opinion?

Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 30, 2015)

Today is the last day of our massive sale - don't lose this opportunity to grab new instruments or complete your bundle for lower-than-ever prices!


----------

